# Certificat de atestare fiscala privind achitarea taxelor



## Kraus

Ciao! Qualcuno sa se per caso "certificat de atestare fiscala" è semplicemente il "certificato fiscale" e può per favore aiutarmi? Mi manca il termine tecnico... 

Ecco il contesto:

"Toate documentele eliberate de autoritati sau institutii publice ale statului in care sunt inregistrate firmele ofertante vor fi prezentate in original plus traduceri legalizate de un notar sau de Oficiile Consulare Romane din statul respectiv (*certificatele de atestare fiscala* *privind achitarea taxelor si impozitelor la bugetul de stat, certificatele privind achitarea taxelor locale*, certificatul constatator);"

Ed ecco il mio tentativo di traduzione: "Tutti i documenti rilasciati da autorità o istituti pubblici dello Stato presso cui sono registrate le ditte offerenti saranno presentati in originale e in traduzioni autenticate da un notaio o dagli Uffici consolari romeni del rispettivo Stato (*i certificati fiscali relativi al pagamento delle tasse e delle imposte al bilancio dello Stato, i certificati relativi al pagamento delle impsote locali*, la visura camerale);"


Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## OldAvatar

Here's the form.

It is a document that certifies the fact that a company has its fiscal obligations registered.

I guess it is _certificato di attestazione fiscale. _

But you know my Italian, . _Certificato _and _attestazione _are probably synonyms in Italian. :|


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Ai găsit şi un formular, OldAvatar! Grozav.

Cred că ai dreptate, şi ar trebui să meargă, dar şi "certificato fiscale" mi se pare destul, pentru că este explicat imediat, în text.

În plus, "_certificato di attestazione fiscale_" apare pe Google de vreo şase ori, şi două din acestea sunt în WR, iar celelalte patru sunt documente traduse din română.

Hmmmm...


----------



## Kraus

Mersi frumos!


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Poate ne spui şi nouă ce ai găsit până la urmă .
Aşa, pentru binele persoanelor care urmăresc forumul (bine, recunosc, mor de curiozitate )


----------

